# ezybeads??



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

hey guyys, i have just had an experience with ezybead, i bought the hopper and roller, but bought 10 ezybeads and 10 of the paperfaced metal beads, and i must say, im not a fan of the actual ezybead, but running the paperfaced metal bead thru the hopper, using a normal roller and then the small flusher head over the top, bloody awesome, we did just over 220l/m of bead today, thats measure, cut, install and got half of them 2nd coated with the 75mm flusher and easy flow, they look magic!!
any1 using the ezybead and have a normal angle roller should try this, stuff getting up and filling in the ezy bead with your 4", scraping and then topping by hand, top it all using the tube and 90mm flusher, awesome, will post up some pics!!
krem


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey bud i dont think its a good idea running a flusher over ezy bead you will wear the centre of the flusher out its stainless steel rubbing against metal wont last long bud


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

yeah im not mate, i tried the ezy beadusing the hopper and the roller, got sick of filling it in after just 1 room, so i have some normal paper faced metal beads by beadex, ran them thru the hopper, put them up and then just used normal roller and flushed them, came up bloody awesome!!
heaps quicker, can 2nd coat and topcaot them with tube and flusher, will easily fill a 10-15mm gap!!
krem


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice ill have to try the paper faced bead on square set atm i am using fibafuse but whats the cost per length for paper faced bead?


----------

